# Santa Monica to Disneyland



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

My sister called and said they are taking her 2 kids to Disney for Thanksgiving again. I am entertaining the idea of riding my roadbike down to Anaheim from Pico/Sepulveda early that morning. 

Anyone done it before? Can anyone post the 'preferred' route?

Thanks.

Stevo


----------



## SoCalAl (Jan 31, 2003)

I think the only way this would be an enjoyable ride would be to stick as close to the coast as possible and take the Santa Ana River path north to Anaheim. It's very indirect, but you wouldn't have to ride through south central. I've lived in Hawthorne, Carson, and west Anaheim and riding those areas is not fun.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stevo4 said:


> Can anyone post the 'preferred' route?


ride to Union Station and hop on a train


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

No way, Pico & Sepulveda! 






Can't help you with a route. If there is a good option, I can't think of it.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Not that I've ever done this but...
Pico to PCH or bike path along the ocean,
Get yourself past PV via preferred route,
PCH through Long Beach,
take PCH or coast bike paths to Santa Anna River Trail to Katella.

Kind of a long route but pretty common routes for bikes. Map it out but it should be a nice ride. Now I wouldn't be up for walking around Disneyland too much after riding all the way down there but I'm not sure if you plan on doing that or not.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice find Mohair.

I've liked that song for a while.

Thanks for the route suggestions. I may just end up driving down since i will be walking all day with my sister's kids.

Stevo


----------

